# things that make you feel better



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

you've been there, you're stressed, and anxious. There's that thing that you do that helps. It might be a shower, singing really loud in the car when you're alone, or doing crafts. Please share what helps you feel better.

For example: I feel better when I cook. I love using recipes because I like knowing what to expect next. I enjoy the silence of cooking alone, and I love the feeling of satisfaction I get when my family loves what I have made.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel better when I'm on vacation


----------



## AtmosphereIsHipHop (Sep 7, 2011)

motherof3 said:


> I feel better when I'm on vacation


^me too. haha Also I feel better when I listen to music, get into a really good book, or being with people who make me happy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I feel better when I get what needs to be done done


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

Playing sports make me happy and confident, watching a good film - escapism.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Taking a hot shower and my music.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Exercise and going for long walks in nature. I miss living in a rural area where I can do that.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Long walks in nature.
Photography


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

AtmosphereIsHipHop said:


> ^me too. haha Also I feel better when I listen to music, get into a really good book, or being with people who make me happy.


OMG I love reading! what was that last book you read?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Being around animals or in nature.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Showers, naps, music, cats, working out.


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rain. Lots and lots of rain.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Wishing I was elsewhere..also music.


----------



## Aki ne (Feb 27, 2012)

music or manga, usually before bed because my days stressed lately (and i'm not doing somthin about it)


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

when the pain is real bad....500 mg. hydrocodone


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Rainy days, playing the piano, listening to music, and being around my dog.


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

MsDaisy said:


> when the pain is real bad....500 mg. hydrocodone


500mg is your tylenol, 5mg is the hydro 

A walk outside on a sunny day is nice.
Music... always.
Layin around on a rainy day looking out the window and/or reading and/or drinking a beer


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Lying in the dark listening to music or talk radio.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

when I go online and look at the people of walmart, lol usually by the 5th picture I'm laughing my butt off


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

gustafsg said:


> My dog and cats


I 100% agree with you. there is something about pets that is just a comfort


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

motherof3 said:


> you've been there, you're stressed, and anxious. There's that thing that you do that helps. It might be a shower, singing really loud in the car when you're alone, or doing crafts. Please share what helps you feel better.
> 
> For example: I feel better when I cook. I love using recipes because I like knowing what to expect next. I enjoy the silence of cooking alone, and I love the feeling of satisfaction I get when my family loves what I have made.


Yes, I love cooking, especially when it has a bit of a challenge attached. Making my own shortcrust pastry for a strawberry and rhubarb pie. To die for.:yes

I loved running through the waves last weekend, probably our last days of summer, though.:yes

I like to scrap book my photos and put a bit of journal on the page as well, as a paper made flower or two and some bling:yes

I do love going out for a good breakfast too.

I also like toning and challenging my body through exercise, doesn't happen consistently but I try most of the time.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Cleaning my car "Ria"


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

^lol nice name x)


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah a rather nice girl named it


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

R91 said:


> Hahaha I think I'll name my guitar Rossy.


It will play a beautiful tune


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Pfthhah it's way better than my cars names Bertha and Betty. :yes


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

MsDaisy said:


> when the pain is real bad....500 mg. hydrocodone


You would be really sick after taking 500mg of that... For me, 20-40mg oxycodone does the job.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Pfthhah it's way better than my cars names Bertha and Betty. :yes


Name it after me lol


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Lol I defiantly should and your car...oddly does look like a ria btw.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

When I'm really low, and my son is sleeping/not here, I play some music or a movie and get lost in paint. Tend to produce my best works when I'm unstable so it's a win-win lol


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

fallen18 said:


> Lol I defiantly should and your car...oddly does look like a ria btw.


We go together well and I get on with the car alright too lol


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

RoflSaurus said:


> You would be really sick after taking 500mg of that... For me, 20-40mg oxycodone does the job.


Yea, I stand corrected. I see on the bottle it says, 500mg acetaminophen/ 5mg hydrocodone. Just one of those really does the trick, and makes me have painfree energy. Ive tried the Oxycodone, but they do nothing for me, and upsets my stomach. My system reacts differently to meds than than others. Like for instance, hydros put my mom to sleep, and make her dizzy, but its a speed pill to me. Depressants, like wellbutrin, make me blackout and sleep a lot. I dont take meds at all anymore though, I dont trust pharmaceuticals really. Just a hydro once in a great while.


----------



## Vex01 (Jun 8, 2011)

Friday night at home with hubby, watching a DVD, eating popcorn and drinking a slushie with a fire roaring in the fireplace. Our dog is cuddled next to me, and our kitty cat is laying in my husband's lap. Being snug and cozy is awesome. Also I love all animals, spending time in the great outdoors, naps and did I mention I love Pepsi slushies


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

queue head phones, Bob Marley singing in my ear 'dont worry about a thing, cause every little thing is gonna be alright'


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Music. Kicking back and listening to music.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel good when I try something new, and it goes surprisingly well.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

Losing yourself in something. 
Dancing around like a crazy person with music on full blast.
The sun on your face.
Playing a game and winning.
Cooking something delicious.
Ice cold Pepsi Max.
Oreos.
Feeling physically - not mentally - tired.
Having a lie-in.
Having something to look forward to.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://make-everything-ok.com/ :teeth


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My bunnies; music; a good book; tea; photos of ridiculous-looking animals; buying random useless things on Etsy; delicious cakes.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> http://make-everything-ok.com/ :teeth


Thanks!:rofl


----------



## up123 (Mar 7, 2012)

I like to eat something I like...


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

music, and sometimes writing helps as well.


----------



## ingenious53 (May 27, 2011)

A 70 degree day with a blue sky.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

My dog and music.


----------



## ShyTurtle48 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sitting in the hot tub and then going into the cold tub, back and forth


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Going in my dark room and laying
in the covers with my pillow.
Listening to music.
Singing.
Riding the bike around really fast
with music on.
Sleep.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

Waking up to a nice day after a good night sleep.


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

If I'm overworked or stressed out, I like to either put on a happy movie or something to listen to while I work or listen to rain sounds.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Video Games.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Painting. Getting so lost in it I lose all sense of time.


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

Bicycling always makes me feel better.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Skyliner said:


> Losing yourself in something.
> Dancing around like a crazy person with music on full blast.
> The sun on your face.
> Playing a game and winning.
> ...


I like this list


----------



## olesilentone (Jan 22, 2011)

change in the weather
spending time with nieces and nephews
listening to music I enjoy (may go hand in hand with driving at times)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Rainy days
Chocolate & coffee
Pets
Prayer


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Watching good shows, animals, rain, good food


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

crossing things off a to do list


----------



## BrandyI (Apr 1, 2012)

Long walks in forests and movies


----------



## dmission (Feb 8, 2012)

Reading a good book, watching youtube videos, going to the library, taking a hot shower, watching movies or tv


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 14, 2012)

Listening to songs I like(The Asteroids Galaxy Tour,Hayley Westenra,etc)
Watching funny videos on youtube
The Sound of Music
Drinking icy cold coke after feeling thirty
Warm Sun in a cold day
Rainy days(I love the sound and smell of rain)
Feeling physically tired
Setting the alarm clock very early in a day I can sleep til late
Sleeping when very tired
Petting my dog
Going out when I feel like
See beautiful photography on Deviant Art or Flickr
Singing(or just singing in my head)
Reading the news on Bradley Cooper News on Facebook
Seeing what people I wish I could be friends are doing on Facebook


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

Cuddling w my dog ^^


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

showers feels great for a minute. other wise i smoke & drink to cope music is ok


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

When i lay on the floor listening to music in the dark.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

When I'm with my friends. I often feel the most upset when I'm by myself. Being around others helps me SO much. 

Drawing is a comfort; I love how safe and content I feel when I'm at my art studio. It's so calming being around beautiful paintings and objects. Very therapeutic. 

Talking to my therapist almost always helps. I feel like we finally have established a good connection to each other as well as a mutual form of understanding. I really look up to her. 

Writing helps me rationalize my thoughts. Writing to others and reaching out to them makes me very happy. 

My best friend always makes me feel precious. Talking to him always takes a large weight off my shoulders. 

Listening to music. Especially to Lenka, Christina Perri & Regina Spektor. 

This forum helps me too. 
It's allowed to meet new people and learn many new things, as well as to be a place where I can express my thoughts. I love this community.


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

music, and my guitar makes the pain recede and the time stream by


----------



## iluvpurpleandpugs (Mar 16, 2012)

Good music
A favorite TV show
Being with family
My dogs...my PUG!!!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

singing along to mariah carey lol... something about it. I love her music and I always have fun singing along.

old mariah of course.. not the new Mariah heh


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Exercise
Being Productive
Listening to beautiful music
Inspiring art/photography
Warm weather
Making art and being happy with the outcome
Walking on the beach/in the woods


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

-watching a movie
-reading a book
-spending time with my family
-listening to music
-writing a story
-talking to the boy that i like


----------

